# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  Hyperthyroidism and Marijuana/THC

## ChrissyMaria

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6090909

Read down about the middle of the main paragraph to see where it says cannabis slows the thyroid

I found a stunning article about how marijuana reduces the production of prolactin (main thyroid hormone) which in turn treats people with hyperthyroidism.

Now heres my question, I think I may have hyperthyroidism, I have this nervousness about me all the time, i sweat way too much and my heart beat and metabolism is kinda high i'd say....

When I do smoke cannabis, my sweating just like vanishes...well normal sweating occurs but the majority of the nervousness sweatiness and high heart rate really go away after I smoke....

I wonder If I could possibly get a prescription under these conditions?


The rest of the article is interesting also, it reduces the production of testosterone, I actually kind of like that haha

----------


## Bayside

Possibly, but it's unlikely, they have other treatments for hyperthyroidism.  You should go get yourself tested for it anyway.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

It's probably too early to say this, but you are one lucky bastard.

----------


## drewmandan

Guerilla, you and I should get high together some time.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> It's probably too early to say this, but you are one lucky bastard.



why is that?

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Uh...you'll legally be allowed to smoke weed? No more stress of "what if I get booked?"

That's why.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Uh...you'll legally be allowed to smoke weed? No more stress of "what if I get booked?"
> 
> That's why.



yea but i live in arizona where medical pot isn't here, either way...having an over active thyroid sucks

----------


## drewmandan

So is that a no to getting high with me?

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

> yea but i live in arizona where medical pot isn't here, either way...having an over active thyroid sucks



I guess I did speak too soon.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> So is that a no to getting high with me?



oh whoops, its a yes lol

----------


## drewmandan

> oh whoops, its a yes lol



Great. Now all you have to do is come up to Ontario...

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Damn, you're in Ontario? Come get high with me. I'm already here.

----------


## drewmandan

> Damn, you're in Ontario? Come get high with me. I'm already here.



Are you attractive and bisexual?

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Yes...and no.

I just like to run sessions.

Weed is for making friends.

Alchohol is for getting sex.

----------


## Howie

> I wonder If I could possibly get a prescription under these conditions?



Holy shit guerilla. My dad has recently been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. It is VERY difficult for him to eat he has absolutely no appetite and what he does eat tastes like crap to him. The doctor had mention medicinal marijuana. It is in a pill form. I forget the exact name.

$900.00 for one month
WTF  ::?: 
Come on.
I'm not going into detail about how much I could have a friend get a month worth but I think you get the ludicrous sham that takes place through our medical practices here in the states.
 :Sad:

----------


## drewmandan

> Yes...and no.
> 
> I just like to run sessions.
> 
> Weed is for making friends.
> 
> Alchohol is for getting sex.



Hmm. And you're sure you wouldn't want to try a little man love?

And I do want to be Guerilla's friend.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Pretty sure, thanks.

And I should have clarified: weed =  friends w/o sex; liquor = friends + sex

----------


## drewmandan

> Pretty sure, thanks.
> 
> And I should have clarified: weed =  friends w/o sex; liquor = friends + sex



Oh, ok. Guerilla, can I get you drunk some time?

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Holy shit guerilla. My dad has recently been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. It is VERY difficult for him to eat he has absolutely no appetite and what he does eat tastes like crap to him. The doctor had mention medicinal marijuana. It is in a pill form. I forget the exact name.
> 
> $900.00 for one month
> WTF 
> Come on.
> I'm not going into detail about how much I could have a friend get a month worth but I think you get the ludicrous sham that takes place through our medical practices here in the states.



thats not pot, its drobinol or something...forgot the spelling...

its just pill form of thc....no other cannabinoids which are important...smoking or ingesting the plant is the best way imo...cheaper...easier...more effective

----------


## Howie

> thats not pot, its drobinol or something...forgot the spelling...
> 
> its just pill form of thc....no other cannabinoids which are important...smoking or ingesting the plant is the best way imo...cheaper...easier...more effective




oh, When we were discussing medicinal usage of marijuana I thought that the only legal form was the pill form, the drobinal.
In your case it seems liike you have more than enough symptoms/reasons to justify the usage. - Legally

----------


## skysaw

I was hyperthyroid until I had the radioactive iodine uptake pill which killed off most of my thyroid. Now I'm slightly hypothryroid. The weight gain sucks, but is more than made up for by being able to actually sleep.

My advice is to have the hyperthryroidism treated. Sure the pot will slow down the jittery wired feeling, but it in no way treats the problem. Unchecked, it could get serious.

I'm also pretty certain that medical marijuana will never be approved for this usage. There are more effective treatments out there.

----------


## Howie

The stuff that I was referring to is Marinol

----------

